# je suis une meuf trop bonne, tu vas me kiffer



## FRANCACIS

HELP !!!

what does je suis une meuf toup bonne. tu vas me kiffer...mean.


----------



## bofdico

These kind of words are used by the "new generation"===>don't use them with people you don't know very well !!
It means : i'm a hot chick, you're gonna love me.


----------



## pyan

Welcome to the forums, FRANACIS. 

[...]The first forum sticky asks us to show our own attempt, if possible.  The sticky also asks us to give the context.  It would be useful to know where you found this.  Was it a text? It helps to know as they are often full of typos.  Was it in an email?  There are often some typos in emails.  Was it in a letter, a magazine, a book?  If so which one?  Did you hear it in a conversation or a song?

You can find more information about this type of slang, "verlan", here.

Please would you check the spelling of "toup"?  It may be a "real" word not in the WR dictionary or I would guess it is a misspelling.


----------



## klodaway

In this context, I would guess "toup" is actually "trop".

klod-


----------



## bofdico

ou alors "top bonne". Allons savoir !


----------



## Juna Frato

Yep, it's lingo....

'I'm well fit; no doubt you'll fancy me"


----------



## vittel

bofdico said:


> i'm a hot chick, you're gonna love me.



I second this translation


----------



## bofdico

You have to know that in french, "je suis une meuf trop bonne, tu vas me kiffer", is a very crude slang.


----------



## mnewcomb71

'I'm well fit; no doubt you'll fancy me" --> This is not at all "slangy" but rather a somewhat antiquated vocabulary.

Francacis...I would be very careful in what you say to whom.  I do not know how long you have been learning French, your age, etc., but it can certainly be mis-understood and it is not at all a level of French that a student would want to use.


----------



## Cath.S.

bofdico said:


> You have to know that in french, "je suis une meuf trop bonne, tu vas me kiffer", is a very crude slang.


I agree, it's quite base. To the extent it almost sounds like a joke, in my opinion.


----------



## bofdico

It's not at all  an "antiquated vocabulary", but exactly the opposite : only teenagers use it ! And if you say such a thing to someone you've just met, this person is not gonna appreciate !
I'm sure of it, I'm french. 
Moreover, a word like "meuf" is very demeaning for a woman !
But I agree to say that "kiff"="love", but I repeat again : *only teens use these kind of terms !*


----------



## gasti

I would add that no girl would say that. It looks like soliciting...


----------



## f4shii0n

Bonne means good at sleep for teenagers  Really slang ...

Je suis une meuf trop bonne. Tu vas me kiffer.

So maybe "I'm very hot, you're gonna like me." No ?


----------



## DeBourges

bofdico said:


> You have to know that in french, "je suis une meuf trop bonne, tu vas me kiffer", is a very crude slang.


 
Tout à fait d'accord. 
Stay away from that kind of lingo, you'd sound stupid, rude and uncultured...


----------



## FRANCACIS

Thank you all for the translation. I kind of figured it was some sort of slang.


----------



## bh7

So I gather then that Jamel Debbouze, "le comique le plus aimé des Français", sounded stupid, rude and uncultured when he was quoted in le Nouvel Observateur as saying: "Je n'ai aucun problème d'identité. Je ne mange pas de porc, je fais le ramadan, je vais en boîte de  nuit, je kiffe les meufs...", and talking about his and his friends' parents, "Nos parents kiffaient ce pays".


----------



## Juna Frato

Right! 
It's true that "being well fit" and "fancy" are typical BE terms, not AE ... I was out of context, sorry...

I don't think Francacis will use this phrase; he just wanted to know what it means. I think you came across this text on a dating site or whatnot? 

Secondly, slang in general is quite rude (that is the purpose of slang after all, to "lower the dignity of formal or serious speech or writing")...
The historical 'function' of talking slang was, partly, to preserve or create regional identity.

This is why I am having trouble with remarks such as:
_'no girl would say that. It sounds like solliciting'_
Gasti, I can assure you that girls DO say it!! And they're not solliciting but merely expressing themselves in accordance with criteria set by their environment.
'Stay away from that kind of lingo, you'd sound stupid, rude and uncultured... '
DeBourges, a little tolerance, please! You just called a large part of teenaged France stupid and uncultured...

Please don't get me wrong; seemingly inappropriate and careless use of language makes my hair stand on end, too. But, we simply have to respect the fact that when we were teenagers, we must have used slang as well. 
Let's not forget that American English started out as a form of slang itself... Is current French not slang? The second you say 'on y va' for instance, you're talking slang already (look it up; you'll be surprised)

Language changes, people. Modern language does, at least.

Let's  just stick to helping people translate and refrain from judgment on to-be-translated texts. No need to get lost in subjectivity...

What Bofdico said was quite sufficient:
These kind of words are used by the "new generation"===>don't use them with people you don't know very well !!

Juna Frato


----------



## vacnez

> i'm a hot chick, you're gonna love me.


 
I agree with this translation, and I think it's the best given up to now


----------



## Cath.S.

bh7 said:


> So I gather then that Jamel Debbouze, "le comique le plus aimé des Français", sounded stupid, rude and uncultured when he was quoted in le Nouvel Observateur as saying: "Je n'ai aucun problème d'identité. Je ne mange pas de porc, je fais le ramadan, je vais en boîte de nuit, je kiffe les meufs...", and talking about his and his friends' parents, "Nos parents kiffaient ce pays".


Quitte à passer pour la vieiile réac' de service... 

Je ne veux pas entamer de polémique, mais à mes oreilles, quelqu'un qui dit "je kiffe les meufs", s'il a plus d'une petite vingtaine d'années, tombe immédiatement dans une certaine catégorie. Stupide, peut-être pas (mais peut-être aussi tout de même) grossier sans aucun doute. Quant à inculte, ma foi, s'il ne l'est pas, il fait bien semblant. Et je trouve ceux qui font semblant bien plus méprisables que ceux qui le sont réellement.

C'est pour ces raisons que dans un message précédent, j'avais suggéré qu'il pouvait s'agir d'une_ plaisanterie_ : ce genre de langage est totalement caricatural.


----------



## Drechuin

Without giving a value to the words "kiffer" and "meuf", let's remember that Jamel Debbouze is a native French speaker. When he uses slang, he knows exactly what he says and how it will be received.

A foreign French-learner hasn't this empiric knowledge, so he should be extremely careful when using slang. Otherwise, he risks to sound far more rude or ridiculous than what he has expected.
He will be able to use those words safely when he'll be far more familiar with them.

It also true with other languages, I wouldn't use English or American slangs without the greatest care.


----------



## Litote

For me it means something like "I'm good to go."


----------



## Lansdowne11

Drechuin said:


> A foreign French-learner hasn't this empiric knowledge, so he should be extremely careful when using slang. Otherwise, he risks to sound far more rude or ridiculous than what he has expected.
> He will be able to use those words safely when he'll be far more familiar with them.
> 
> It also true with other languages, I wouldn't use English or American slangs without the greatest care.


 
This is very true. I had a French professor in college who insisted on using slang in English whenever she spoke. Consequently, she used the f--- word in just about every sentence, peppered with s--- and other terms she thought we would find endearing. Needless to say, it was quite comical for us.

A question, though.... Is "kiffer" vulgar by itself or is it acceptable to say, "Je kiffe... " in ordinary conversation?


----------



## le chat noir

Drechuin is 100% right.

I think taking Debbouze words out of context is rather a futile exercise. In that specific case, I reckon he used slang as a response to a certain political current trying to present a certain category of population as uncivilized savages. The speech was meant to illustrate the fact that more socially adapted communities were only differing from these 'savages' by the language they use, not the things they do.

Of course one can have debatable opinion on the subject - and a big debate it is right now in France. But in any case, considering this speech without the proper social or political background is missing the point entirely, in my honest opinion.

As far as language is concerned, my advice would be to let Jamel Debbouze be: his speeches won't give you any useful clue about when or how to use that kind of language.

Now for "kiffer" I would say it is not vulgar, just very specific to a fraction of the population, which I would *very* *roughly* approximate as low-middle class. Youngsters use it a lot, but I (40 years old) tend to use it frequently without considering myself a phoney . It all depends who you're talking with, and even, to some extend, on your political orientation .


----------



## marcolo

I agree with le chat noir. 

To answer to your question, "kiffer" is not vulgar, you can use it with your friends :

- Je kiffe trop ce film
- C'est trop le kif, quand je fais du surf
...

it is a fashionable word, people might use that word in an informal context rather than "aimer/adorer". Usually, we insist on this word with a special tone, so that it is amusing to hear it. And foreigners have a different accent, so it can be difficult for you to pronounce that in a good way.
So be careful, listen how french say that word, before pronouncing it.


And for "je suis une meuf", I don't advice you to use that word, because it can be offensive/vulgar. I don't understand how a teacher can say "fuck", it is vulgar and a bad example for students.


----------



## yvandas

Could someone explain where the terms "meuf" and "kiffer" come from?


----------



## le chat noir

meuf is verlan for "femme" (which is pronounced "famme")
fa-mme -> mme-fa -> meu-f

kiffer comes from an Arabic word meaning "to consume cannabis". Do I need to explain further?


----------



## yvandas

le chat noir said:


> meuf is verlan for "femme" (which is pronounced "famme")
> fa-mme -> mme-fa -> meu-f
> 
> kiffer comes from an Arabic word meaning "to consume cannabis". Do I need to explain further?


Quite clear; thanks for the explanation.


----------



## bh7

Actually, I think "kiffer" derives from the Maghreb arab word 'kif', which describes a "state of bliss", i.e., the state reached after consumption of the aforementioned, or similar, substances.  See "Petit Robert":
étym. 1990; de l'arabe  maghrébin _kif_ « état de  béatitude »; cf. 1. _kif_


----------



## BigRedDog

FRANCACIS said:


> HELP !!!
> 
> what does je suis une meuf toup bonne. tu vas me kiffer...mean.



I'm too hot, you gonna dig me


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Drechuin said:


> Without giving a value to the words "kiffer" and "meuf", let's remember that Jamel Debbouze is a native French speaker. When he uses slang, he knows exactly what he says and how it will be received.
> 
> A foreign French-learner hasn't this empiric knowledge, so he should be extremely careful when using slang. Otherwise, he risks to sound far more rude or ridiculous than what he has expected.
> He will be able to use those words safely when he'll be far more familiar with them.
> 
> It also true with other languages, I wouldn't use English or American slangs without the greatest care.


 

Isn't Jamel Debbouze the guy who said repeatedly to Kylie Minogue's sister "I want to f**k you" in a TV broadcast?, and when the presenter asked him to apologize because she had taken offence he did nothing but repeat incessantly the same sentence until she walked away from the set.

I'm not sure whether he really knows what he's saying and how it will be received.


----------



## Cath.S.

Drechuin said:
			
		

> Jamel Debbouze is a native French speaker. When he uses slang, he knows exactly what he says and how it will be received.


Generally speaking, many native speakers - and I guess this is true about any language - don't have a clue about the way their grammar and vocabulary moght be perceived by others. Analysing one's own speech doesn't come naturally, it takes a concious effort.
Comedians; on the other hand, are usually aware of what they say.


			
				Lavinia.dNP said:
			
		

> Isn't Jamel Debbouze the guy who said repeatedly to Kylie Minogue's sister "I want to f**k you" in a TV broadcast?,


Either he_ wanted_ to be obnoxious, for some reason, or he was stoned / drunk out of his brains and thought he was just being cute and spontaneous.
Gainsbourg, who couldn't be suspected of not mastering nuances, had said the same to Whitney Houston during a French TV show.


----------



## mancunienne girl

vacnez said:


> I agree with this translation, and I think it's the best given up to now


I think if you are wanting to use AE, then yes, this version would be correct, but nobody says "hot chick" in England. I teach teenage girls on a daily basis, and you would get laughed at if you tried it. I have heard girls describing boys as "well fit", which means they think they are really attractive. It isn't crude, it's just "teenage speak". Teenagers also say "I fancy him/her" also. These are normaly teenagers and everyday expressions. They do not sound like they are "solliciting" as someone put it before! Much as I dislike hearing expressions like "he's really fit, Miss", I concur with Juna Frato that this is normal amongst teenagers.


----------



## lunasilentio

I agree that kiffer is used very often by high school and uni age students. I heard it a lot when I was at Uni in Montpellier last year. As well, exchange students from France at my uni say it quite often. I wouldn't say it's always the case, but kiffer can mean more than just aimer. It has a stronger sentiment than aimer for the teenagers/twentysomethings that use it. I would translate it as "I'm just crazy about ____."

Also, be aware that meuf and kiffer, can have racial connotations to older generations. I'd say that French teenagers are aware of this racial connotation but generally ignore it in comparison. It's a stereotype of French-Arabic teens in France and Debbouze is making fun of this stereotype.

An example in German of a similar stereotype, for which I don't think a word exists in French, is Ah-z-radio (I don't know the spelling so that's phonetically. I've only heard it said!) which is a really vulgar term that roughly translates as "idiot radio" and is used to describe teenagers who play music on their cellphones loud enough for everyone else to hear in public places, generally public transit. From what I gather, part of this stereotype is racial, the term being used mostly to describe teens of Turkish descent. (as I'm not a german speaker, this might be wrong but a german explained this to me)


----------



## samsoul777

The most important question : Mais où as-tu lu cette phrase ? fais-nous partager stp, Francacis, on veut savoir qui se cache derrière cette jeune femme subtile et délicate


----------

